# Hi!



## GeraldJ (Apr 18, 2021)

Well...

I'm very sure I'm getting a divorce. It's very tough making this a reality. I really love her and our child. 
I came from divorced parents and my mother solely raising us. My mother has been married 3 times, 3 kids, 2 dads and 2 step children. It was confusing and not super fun adjusting to step fathers and changes. 
For me this only encouraged me to attach to friends that had solid families, I looked up to uncles that were still married. Basically being a father and a full time dad was all I wanted from life. 
So now I'm scared to end up like some friends I've known. Not a great dad and little time with their children. She is also the bread winner and the person at home making the schedule and I'm afraid she holds the key to how much I will be around. 
I'm not sure how I could deal with anything less than 1/2 the time with our child. What do I do with our home? Do I let her just keep everything? I just want to be the better person.


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

Why are you getting divorced?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

GeraldJ said:


> Well...
> 
> I'm very sure I'm getting a divorce. It's very tough making this a reality. I really love her and our child.
> I came from divorced parents and my mother solely raising us. My mother has been married 3 times, 3 kids, 2 dads and 2 step children. It was confusing and not super fun adjusting to step fathers and changes.
> ...


Yes, let her keep what she’s worked for, you keep what you’ve worked for. Be the better person, get a job, and move on.


----------



## GeraldJ (Apr 18, 2021)

Well I have a job. What I'm trying to say is do I leave our home intact and buy all new stuff on my own? We have a child and I don't want the current home to change for them in anyway.


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

GeraldJ said:


> Well I have a job. What I'm trying to say is do I leave our home intact and buy all new stuff on my own? We have a child and I don't want the current home to change for them in anyway.


@Torninhalf asked you why you're getting a divorce. The responses you will receive to your questions are impacted by information about your relationship that you have not yet shared.


----------



## GeraldJ (Apr 18, 2021)

Torninhalf said:


> Why are you getting divorced?


It's a bit complicated. We have a business I started. We got pregnant my wife was not happy with her job and she came to work for the company. We spent all of our cash and put ourselves into debt. She went back to work and I was left with a pile of bills and no office support and a growing company. Two years later I'm almost making a weekly paycheck again. 
I'm blamed for our financial struggles that we are finally about out of and some left over resentment of not having a second child.
That's about it in a nutshell.


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

GeraldJ said:


> It's a bit complicated. We have a business I started. We got pregnant my wife was not happy with her job and she came to work for the company. We spent all of our cash and put ourselves into debt. She went back to work and I was left with a pile of bills and no office support and a growing company. Two years later I'm almost making a weekly paycheck again.
> I'm blamed for our financial struggles that we are finally about out of and some left over resentment of not having a second child.
> That's about it in a nutshell.


If those reasons are the real ones why you're getting divorced, your situation can possibly be fixed. Where would your marriage stand if you had no money problems?


----------

